# Hello from Canada



## NiteOwll (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello
I have 2 lovely cats a young boy, Wilbur who was a rescue and is about 2 years old now (we got him when he was about a year old) and a little girl Jasmine who is about 20 years old, we got to see her when she was just one hour old and adopted her when she was 18 weeks, and she is the Queen of the house or so she thinks 

The male was not too fond of me or any males for that matter, but he loved my best friend (she lived with me as she was special needs and I was her caregiver and friend) since she has passed the little guy Wilbur has started to like me more, he will even sleep on my bed with me at night now.
We are slowly becoming friends as long as I remember not to move too fast or make too much noise, even after living with us for a year he is still a little skittish with loud noises and strangers.
This is Wilbur

And this is Jasmine, yes on her own couch of course


----------



## Henry&Lucy's Mom (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello I just joined myself and found this forum to be very helpful. It is so nice to read other cat parents' experiences. I love your pictures. Your Jasmine reminds me of my Henry.


----------



## NiteOwll (Aug 11, 2021)

I am glad all your cats are rescue cats, there are so many that need homes, I was always a dog person but my friend, the lady I mentioned preferred cats so that is how I got to liking cats..
I love the name of your cats, Crackheaf and Bear great names


----------



## NiteOwll (Aug 11, 2021)

Henry&Lucy's Mom said:


> Hello I just joined myself and found this forum to be very helpful. It is so nice to read other cat parents' experiences. I love your pictures. Your Jasmine reminds me of my Henry.
> View attachment 131687


Ohh Henry is a nice looking young boy, and ty for the compliments on Jazzy


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello NiteOwll and welcome to the forum! Your cat family is adorable!

I'm so sorry to hear that your best friend has passed. The bond between a care-giver and client is often a strong one, especially when you love each other as best friends do. You have my utmost condolences. And I believe your friend would be very happy knowing that you're taking such good care of Wilbur.


----------



## NiteOwll (Aug 11, 2021)

Hello
Thank you for the condolences, it has been tough but honestly, with the cats it has helped so much. I was going to have Wilbur move to another home where I thought he would be better off, but there is no way I could do that, I know my friend is happy with me looking after Wilbur for her, and besides he has recently saved my life, so I will make it work for us.
Once again thank you for your welcome and kind words


----------

